# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  جامع مؤلفات الثعالبي

## علي المدني

جامع مؤلفات الثعالبي

      السلام على كل الأخوة رواد هذا المنتدى الكريم .
     اسمحوا لي أن أقدم لكم هنا هذا الموضوع الذي أراه مهماً لتحقيق هدف أساسي وهو جمع مؤلفات عالم غزير الإنتاج في مكان واحد لتسهيل الحصول عليها بدل البحث عنها في الشبكة وهو ما قمت به هنا إذ أن أغلب الروابط لمؤلفات الثعالبي ليست من رفعي بل أنا أدل عليها في هذا الجمع . راجياً من الله سبحانه أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى ، وأن ينال هذا العمل رضاكم واستحسانكم . وشكري الجزيل لكل من صوّر ورفع . 
     والحمد لله رب العالمين .
   ولا بد من كلمة أولاً للتعريف بالثعالبي ومؤلفاته المطبوعة والمخطوطة . ثم استعراض ما صُوِّر منها مع روابط التحميل .
    ملاحظة مهمة : 
       اعتمدتُ في ترجمة الثعالبي على ترجمته في مقدمة محقق ( اللطف واللطائف ) ، أستاذنا المرحوم الأستاذ الدكتور محمود عبد الله الجادر غفر الله له . وهو ـ كما أظن وكما يعتقد الكثيرون غيري ـ من أخبر الناس بالثعالبي ؛ إذ تمتد رحلته معه لسنوات طوال ، ابتدأها برسالته للماجستير والتي طبعت في بغداد بعنوان : ( الثعالبي ناقداً وأديباً ) ، واستمرت في تحقيق بعض من كتبه ، وجمع شعره ونشره نشرة علمية لائقة . فضلاً عن البحوث والاستدراكات على محققي كتبه . فرحمك الله أستاذنا العزيز كم كنتَ مدقِّقاً، محققاً ثبتاً ، لا يطمئنُّ إلا لما يؤكده الدليل العلمي القاطع . 
الثعالبي
    (( أبو منصور عبد الملك بن محمد بن إسماعيل الثعالبي ، يشاركه في نسبته رهط من الأعلام ، ولكن يبدو أنه كان أشهرهم ، فهو الوحيد الذي قد يكتفي المصنفون بذكر نسبته دون اسمه عند الحديث عنه لاطمئنانهم إلى أن الذهن لا ينصرف إلى غيره عند ذكر هذه النسبة ، بيد أن الأمر انتهى أحياناً إلى ضروب من الخلط ، فنسبت إليه كتب هي لغيره ممن تنتهي أسماؤهم بالنسبة نفسها .
   ولد الثعالبي في نيسابور سنة خمسين وثلاثمائة للهجرة ، ويرجح الظن أنه من أصل عربي ، وكانت ولادته في أسرة رقيقة الحال تكسب رزقها من خياطة جلود الثعالب ، ولقد دفعت به أسرته إلى كتاتيب نيسابور فلما تخرج فيها رأى أن ينسلخ من مهنة أسرته ، ليلج عالم المعرفة الذي استهواه ، فتلمذ لأبي بكر الخوارزمي ، ثم اشتغل بمهنة التأديب ، وظل شغفه بالعلم يدفعه إلى الاستزادة ، فكان له من رعاية آل ميكال وتشجيعهم ما أعانه على ذلك ، حتى أن الأمير أبا الفضل عبيد الله بن أحمد الميكالي فتح له قلبه ومكتبته طوال خمسين عاماً أو يزيد ، شاركه خلالها في تأليف كتاب ( المنتحل ) المطبوع باسم الثعالبي ، ومدّ له يد العون في تأليف كتابه ( يتيمة الدهر ) ، وقد وفى الثعالبي بعض فضل الأمير بأن ألف في المرحلة الأولى من علاقتهما كتابين هما : ( خصائص البلدان ) ، و ( فضل من اسمه الفضل ) .
     وعن طريق آل ميكال عرف الثعالبي نخبة من علماء نيسابور والطارئين عليها ، واغترف من معارفهم ، حتى استوى له ما أراد لنفسه من نضج وسعة اطلاع ، فقصد بخارى وهو في الثلاثين من عمره ، حيث بلاط السامانيين ، ولكن اضطراب الأمور هناك لم يتح له مجال ارتياد بلاط الأمير نوح بن منصور الساماني ، فما كان إلا أن عاد إلى نيسابور صفر اليدين ، وفي نيسابور لقي بديع الزمان الهمذاني الذي كان قد انتجع نيسابور في فترة غياب الثعالبي عنها ، وتتوطد بين الرجلين علاقة متينة لا تنتهي إلا برحيل الهمذاني عن نيسابور ، فيعكف الثعالبي على تأليف أهم مصنفاته: (يتيمة الدهر في محاسن أهل العصر)، وتكون ( اليتيمة ) سبباً في شهرته وتسامع الأمراء والأعيان به ، فيستدعيه الأمير شمس المعالي قابوس بن وشمكير إلى جرجان ، فيشد الرحال إليها لينزل على الأمير ويمدحه بميمية رائعة مطلعها :
             الفتح منتظم والدهر مبتسم              وظل شمس المعالي كله نعمُ
   ويصنف الثعالبي للأمير كتاب ( المبهج ) ثم يعود إلى نيسابور ليتصل بأميرها الشاب أبي المظفر نصر بن ناصر الدين سبكتكين أخي السلطان أبي القاسم محمود بن سبكتكين ونائبه على نيسابور ، وليمدحه ببعض شعره ، ويؤلف له كتاب ( الاقتباس ) ولكن الأمير لا يلبث أن يغادر نيسابور ليدخلها الترك .
    وفي سنة 400 هـ يحل القحط بنيسابور ، فيرحل الثعالبي إلى إسفرائين لينزل على زعيمها أبي العباس الفضل بن علي الإسفرائيني ، وينعم بكرمه ، ويلتقي بأعيان الأدباء في قصره ، ومن إسفرائين كانت سفرته الثانية إلى جرجان حيث قدم للأمير قابوس بن وشمكير كتابه ( التمثيل والمحاضرة ) ، وأعاد كتابة يتيمة الدهر بعد تنقيحها والإضافة إليها ، ثم رحل إلى الجرجانية ، حيث نزل على الأمير مأمون بن مأمون خوارزمشاه والتقى في بلاطه بأجلّ علماء العصر كأبي علي بن سينا ، وأبي الريحان البيروني ، وعكف الثعالبي على تأليف كتبه ( الملوكي ) و ( المشرق ) و ( الظرائف واللطائف ) و ( نثر النظم ) وأعاد كتابة ( الكناية والتعريض ) باسم جديد هو ( النهاية في الكناية ) وأهدى هذه الكتب كلها للأمير خوارزمشاه ، ثم ألف ( تحفة الوزراء ) و ( أحسن ما سمعت ) وأهداهما إلى وزيره أبي عبد الله محمد بن حامد الحمدوني ، ثم شدّ الرحال إلى غزنة قبل سنة سبع وأربعمائة .
    وفي بلاط الأمير محمود بن سبكتكين حيث اجتمع علماء العصر كالبيروني الذي استدعاه السلطان من الجرجانية ، والفردوسي ، يمدح الثعالبي السلطان ببعض شعره ، ويهدي إليه كتابه ( لطائف المعارف ) ، ولكنه لا يجد لديه ما يشجعه على الاستمرار ، فيعود إلى أخيه أبي المظفر الذي كان في غزنة آنذاك ، فيكتب له كتابه ( يواقيت المواقيت ) ثم يشفعه بكتاب ضخم يسميه ( غرر أخبار ملوك الفرس وسيرهم ) ، ثم يلتقي بأعيان غزنة ، كالعميد أبي منصور بن مشكان ، والشيخ أبي الحسن بن محمد بن عيسى الكرجي الذي أهداه كتابه ( تحسين القبيح وتقبيح الحسن ) ، والقاضي أبي الحسن المؤمل خليل بن أحمد .
     ويقضي الثعالبي ما يقرب من خمس سنوات في غزنة ، فلا يشد الرحال إلا بعد وفاة الأمير أبي المظفر ، وفي طريقه إلى نيسابور يمر بهراة ليؤلف للقاضي أبي أحمد منصور بن محمد الهروي الأزدي كتابيه ( اللطيف في الطيب ) و ( الإيجاز والإعجاز ) .
    وفي نيسابور يلقي الثعالبي عصا الترحال بعد تنقل دام أربعين عاماً ، وينصرف بعد أن يستقر أمره في نيسابور إلى التأليف ، فيكتب لصديقه القديم أبي الفضل الميكالي كتابه (ثمار القلوب في المضاف والمنسوب ) ثم كتابه ( فقه اللغة وسر العربية ) .
    ويتولى سهل الحمدوني خراسان من قبل السلطان مسعود بن السلطان محمود الغزنوي سنة 422 هـ ، وقد كان الثعالبي أهدى له النسخة الأولى من كتابه ( سحر البلاغة ) ، فكانت ولايته على خراسان سبيلاً لتجديد العهد حيث ألف له كتابه ( برد الأكباد في الأعداد ) وكتابه ( مرآة المروءات ) .
    وفي سنة 424 هـ يرد السلطان مسعود الغزنوي خراسان قاصداً بغداد ، فيقيم مدة في نيسابور مع وجوه دولته ، فيعيد الثعالبي صلاته القديمة بهم ، لا سيما الشيخ العارضي أبي الحسن مسافر بن الحسن ، الذي يؤلف له كتابه ( خاص الخاص ) ، وأبي الفتح الحسن بن إبراهيم الصيمري الذي يختصر له كتابه ( فقه اللغة ) في كراس يسميه ( خصائص اللغة )، والشيخ أبي الحسن محمد بن عيسى الكرجي الذي يهدي له مسودة كتابه ( تتمة اليتيمة ) وقد أعجله السفر .
    ويرحل السلطان مسعود مع حاشيته ، فيعكف الثعالبي على تنقيح ( تتمة اليتيمة ) ، ويستغرق هذا العمل السنوات التي بقيت من عمره ، وتكون وفاته سنة 429 هـ .
...
    ويتفاوت المحدثون في القوائم التي قدموها بأسماء كتب الثعالبي لا سيما محققو كتبه ، فقد قدم محقق ( التمثيل والمحاضرة ) قائمة بأسماء أربعة وأربعين كتاباً ، وقدم محققا (لطائف المعارف) قائمة بأسماء ستة وثمانين كتاباً ، وقدم محققا (تحفة الوزراء) قائمة بأسماء تسعة وعشرين كتاباً مطبوعاً واثنين وسبعين كتاباً مخطوطاً ومفقوداً معتمدين على قائمتي التمثيل والمحاضرة ولطائف المعارف ، وكنت قد تصديت لدراسة مفصلة عن الثعالبي، فتابعت المخطوط والمطبوع والمفقود ، ودرست مناهج المطبوع والمخطوط ، ثم صححت أوهاماً في نسبة بعض الكتب إليه فبلغ مجموعة ما ذكرته في قائمتي مائة وستة كتب ، وعلى الرغم من ذلك كله فإنني أظنّ أن مكتبة الثعالبي بحاجة إلى دراسة متجددة في ضوء ما تكشف عنه الأيام مما ضاع من تراثنا القديم  . )) .
      مقدمة اللطف واللطائف : ص 5-9 . تحقيق : د. محمود عبد الله الجادر . دار الشؤون الثقافية العامة . بغداد . الطبعة الثانية / 2002م .    
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ 
تحفة الوزراء . الثعالبي . المحقق : د. سعد أبو دية . الناشر : دار البشير . عمان / الأردن 1414 – 1994 .
http://www.4shared.com/file/55923562...b1/____429.htm

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
من غاب عنه المطرب ، بعناية محمد بن سليم اللبابيدي . المطبعة الأدبية ، بيروت / 1309هـ :
http://www.wadod.net/open.php?cat=14&book=447
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
فقه اللغة :
http://www.wadod.net/open.php?cat=14&book=364
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
التمثل والمحاضرة ، دراسة وتحقيق. أطروحة دكتوراه . إعداد زهية سعدو . جامعة الجزائر / كلية الآداب واللغات / قسم اللغة العربية وآدابها / السنة الجامعية 2005-2006م :
http://www.wadod.net/open.php?cat=16&book=508
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
الإعجاز والإيجاز :
http://www.wadod.net/open.php?cat=14&book=1252
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
النهاية في الكناية :
http://www.wadod.net/open.php?cat=16&book=1218
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
خاص الخاص ، قدم له حسن الأمين . منشورات دار مكتبة الحياة . بيروت :
http://www.wadod.net/open.php?cat=14&book=1191
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
المنتحل ، المطبعة التجارية ، الإسكندرية / 1901م :
http://www.wadod.net/open.php?cat=15&book=1021
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
ثمار القلوب في المضاف والمنسوب :
http://www.wadod.net/open.php?cat=14&book=947
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ
رابط أربع رسائل منتخبة من مؤلفات الثعالبي :
1-	 التمثيل والمحاضرة .
2-	 المبهج .
3-	 سحر البلاغة وسر البراعة .
4-	 النهاية في الكناية . 
http://khizana.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_1917.html

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
يتيمة الدهر ج1 نسخة قديمة غير محققة :
http://www.4shared.com/file/55157534.../__online.html
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ

----------


## علي المدني

الشكوى والعتاب وما وقع للخلان والأصحاب ، الثعالبي . دار الصحابة للتراث . طنطا . 1412هـ ـ 1992م .
http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...ile=012283.pdf
  رابط آخر :
http://www.dahsha.com/viewarticle.php?id=17686

----------


## علي المدني

الكناية والتعريض . لأبي منصور الثعالبى . دراسة وشرح وتحقيق . د . عائشة حسين فريد . دار قباء للطباعة والنشر . القاهرة . 1998م . 
http://www.zshare.net/download/5162773772984b34

----------


## علي المدني

سحر البلاغة وسر البراعة ، الثعالبي . صححه وضبطه عبد السلام الحوفي . دار الكتب العلمية . بيروت .
http://www.4shared.com/get/55356218/34796ca9/____.html

----------


## علي المدني

لطائف المعارف 
http://www.archive.org/download/lati...00jonggoog.pdf

----------


## علي المدني

اللطائف والظرائف 
جمع فيه أبو النصر أحمد بن عبد الرزاق المقدسي بين كتابي ( اللطائف والظرائف في الأضداد ) و ( اليواقيت في بعض المواقيت ) للثعالبي . تصحيح : السيد حماد الفيومي العجماوي . المطبعة العامرة الشرفية / 1300هـ .
http://www.archive.org/download/atee...9887031660000-

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جهود طيبة، أسأل الله العظيم أن يجازيك خيراً على ما بذلت.

----------


## احمدعاطف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... جهد طيب مبارك .
هذا رابط تحميل جديد مجرب لكتاب
اللطائف والظرائف 
جمع فيه أبو النصر أحمد بن عبد الرزاق المقدسي بين كتابي ( اللطائف والظرائف في الأضداد ) و ( اليواقيت في بعض المواقيت ) للثعالبي . تصحيح : السيد حماد الفيومي العجماوي . المطبعة العامرة الشرفية / 1300هـ .


http://ia300002.us.archive.org/2/ite...uqadisi-ar.pdf

----------


## علي المدني

طبقات الملوك ( مخطوط )
أبو منصور الثعالبي
عدد الأوراق: 189
مصدر المخطوط: إدارة المخطوطات والمكتبات الإسلامية بوزارة الأوقاف الكويتية: 4278 م
ملاحظات: سوريا / مكتبة الأسد الوطنية ، مصور عن أوقاف حلب
رابط التحميل :
http://www.wadod.com/open.php?cat=22&book=957

----------


## علي المدني

نثر النظم وحل العقد
الثعالبي . مطبعة معارف الولاية الجليلة / دمشق / 1883م- 1300هـ .
وهذا الكتاب من مرفوعات الأخ أحمد البكري جزاه الله خيراً ، تجده على هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=22411&page=5
وهذا رابط مباشر :
http://www.archive.org/download/kitb...haluoft_bw.pdf

----------


## علي المدني

نسيم السحر ( مخطوط )
الثعالبي
عدد الأوراق : 6 .
مصدر المخطوط: إدارة المخطوطات والمكتبات الإسلامية بوزارة الأوقاف الكويتية: 5500-1
http://www.wadod.com/open.php?cat=25&book=363

----------


## علي المدني

تاريخ غرر السير
المعروف بكتاب
غرر أخبار ملوك الفرس وسيرهم
أبو منصور الثعالبي
طبعة مكتبة الأسدي -طهران 1900م
أعيد تصويرها 1963م
وهذا الكتاب رفعه الأخ أحمد البكري على هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=24603
وهذا رابط مباشر :
http://www.archive.org/download/ghur...haluoft_bw.pdf

----------


## علي المدني

وهذه رسالة جامعية تدرس مؤلفات الثعالبي ، رأيت أن أضيفها هنا لصلتها المباشرة بالموضوع . وهي :
أبومنصور الثعالبي وآثاره الادبية .
تأليف: حسين محمد سعيد عبد العليم .
رسالة جامعية تفضل برفعها الأخ أبو يوسف السلفي جزاه الله خيراً على هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20465&page=4
رابط مباشر للرسالة :
http://www.archive.org/download/ALTHALABE/ALTHALABE.pdf

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا قرات للتعالبي عدة كتب مؤلفاته نافعة رحمة الله عليه.

اعاننا الله على التحميل.

----------


## علي المدني

مختصرات من
"مؤنس الوحيد في المحاضرات" للثعالبي
غوستاف فلوجل
(مع ترجمة للألمانية- الصفحة العربية يقابلها صفحة الترجمة)
وين 1829م
رابط التحميل :
http://www.archive.org/download/derv...ef00flgoog.pdf

----------


## علي المدني

فقه اللغة وسرُّ العربية ، لأبي منصور الثعالبي .
حققه ورتبه ووضع فهارسه: مصطفى السقا - وإبراهيم الأبياري .
الطبعة الثالثة ، مطبعة مصطفى بابي الحلبي وأولاده .
رابط التحميل :
http://www.4shared.com/file/44401506...ified=6f6a255e
وهذا رابط آخر وضعه الأخ أمين عبد الرحمن لأربع نسخ لهذا الكتاب :
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...39&postcount=4
وهذه صفحة رفعها على أرشيف :
http://www.archive.org/details/ThaalibiFiqhAlLugha

----------


## عبد الكريم

موفق بإذن الله لك مني أجمل تحية

----------


## علي المدني

درر الحكم .
ضبط نصه وقدّم له : يوسف عبد الوهاب .
دار الصحابة للتراث للنشر والتحقيق والتوزيع . طنطا . ط1 / 1416هـ ـ 1995م .
رابط التحميل :
http://www.archive.org/details/57_al..._durar.alhikem

----------


## علي المدني

وهذا الكتاب من مرفوعات الأخ المساهم غفر الله له ولوالديه ، وهو : 
ثمار القلوب في المضاف والمنسوب .
تحقيق : محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم .
دار المعارف بمصر /1985م .
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post198061

----------


## خزانة الأدب

موضوع مؤلفات الثعالبي استغرقه الأستاذ المحقق هلال ناجي في كتاب له صدر أخيراً عن مركز الملك فيصل بالرياض

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... غفر الله لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## علي المدني

اللطف واللطائف ، لأبي منصور الثعالبي (ت429هـ) . 
تحقيق : الدكتور محمود عبد الله الجادر .
دار الشؤون الثقافية العامة / بغداد .
الطبعة الثانية / 2002 م .
رفعته على هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....314#post232314

----------


## علي المدني

تحسين القبيح وتقبيح الحسن .

لأبي منصور الثعالبي ( ت429هـ)

تحقيق شاكر العاشور .

منشورات وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية . بغداد . العراق .

 الطبعة الأولى 1401هـ ـ 1981م . 

رفعته على هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....178#post234178

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> موضوع مؤلفات الثعالبي استغرقه الأستاذ المحقق هلال ناجي في كتاب له صدر أخيراً عن مركز الملك فيصل بالرياض


هلال ناجي بالاشتراك مع الدكتور محمد جبار المعيبد

----------


## علي المدني

لطائف الظرفاء من طبقات الفضلاء .
 دراسة وتحقيق : د. عدنان كريم الرجب .
 الدار العربية للموسوعات .
 بيروت . الطبعة الأولى /1999م .

*رابط الكتاب :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....327#post239327
*

----------


## علي المدني

ديوان الثعالبي ( أبي منصور عبد الملك بن محمد بن إسماعيل ).
دراسة وتحقيق : الدكتور محمود عبد الله الجادر .
دار الشؤون الثقافية العامة ، بغداد .
الطبعة الأولى 1990م .
*رابط الكتاب :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=35132
*

----------


## ام رهف

اناباحثة ماجيستير وعنوان بحثي شعر ابي منصور الثعالبي دراسة ادبية نقدية واود ان اشكركم اولا على ماتقدمونه في هذا المجلس واسال الله ان يجعله في موازين حسناتكم واتمنى ان تساعدوني في دراستي برفع المراجع الهامة التي تبحث في ادب القرنين الرابع والخامس الهجريين واتمنى خاصة رفع كتاب الثعالبي ناقدا واديبا للدكتور محمود عبد الله الجادر وجزاكم الله خييييييييييرا

----------


## ام رهف

> اناباحثة ماجيستير وعنوان بحثي شعر ابي منصور الثعالبي دراسة ادبية نقدية واود ان اشكركم اولا على ماتقدمونه في هذا المجلس واسال الله ان يجعله في موازين حسناتكم واتمنى ان تساعدوني في دراستي برفع المراجع الهامة التي تبحث في ادب القرنين الرابع والخامس الهجريين واتمنى خاصة رفع كتاب الثعالبي ناقدا واديبا للدكتور محمود عبد الله الجادر وجزاكم الله خييييييييييرا


ارسلت لرواد المنتدى الكرام هذه الرسالة من قبل ولكن لم يرد علي هل طلبي غير موجود ارجوكم الرد

----------


## ام رهف

كتاب الكناية والتعريض هناك خطا في رفعه ارجو اعادة الرفع

----------


## ياقوت الحموي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## علي المدني

> اناباحثة ماجيستير وعنوان بحثي شعر ابي منصور الثعالبي دراسة ادبية نقدية واود ان اشكركم اولا على ماتقدمونه في هذا المجلس واسال الله ان يجعله في موازين حسناتكم واتمنى ان تساعدوني في دراستي برفع المراجع الهامة التي تبحث في ادب القرنين الرابع والخامس الهجريين واتمنى خاصة رفع كتاب الثعالبي ناقدا واديبا للدكتور محمود عبد الله الجادر وجزاكم الله خييييييييييرا


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخت أم رهف ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أعتذر أولاً عن التأخر في الرد على هذه الرسالة . 
أما الكتاب فقد رأيته في مكتبة الكلية التي أعمل فيها ، وهو ذو حجم كبير ويحتاج وقتاً لتصويره ، وأنا ـ مع شديد الأسف ـ منشغل وفي سباق مع الزمن في إعداد أطروحة الدكتوراه في الأدب العباسي .. ومن ثم فلا أستطيع ـ الآن على الأقل ـ أن أصور الكتاب .. وأنا مستعد للمساعدة بحسب الاستطاعة . مع أمنياتي بالحصول على الكتاب ، وبإكمال الرسالة بنجاح .

----------


## ام رهف

الاخ الاستاذ علي المدني جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام ولكن هل لي ان اطلب كتاب لطائف المعارف للثعالبي ولكن بتحقيق الصيرفي والابياري ولي رجاء من سيادتكم ان تتقدموا لي بالنصح الفعال حول كيفية انجاز بحثي ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ام رهف

الاستاذ الاخ علي المدني بداية اود ان اشكرك على الاهتمام وحسن الاداء في الرد على رسالتي فقد اخجلتني حقا وارجو ان تحتسب مساعدتك لي عند الله وحتى لا اطيل عليكم فان مختصر خطتي كما تفضلت وذكرت والمهم الان ان اسالك عن اسم المكتبة التي تعمل بها علني استطيع ان احصل على كتاب الدكتور الجادر رحمه الله او اي مكتبة تتيقن ان الكتاب بها في مصر فقد بحثت عنه في معرض الكتاب الدولي على مدار عامين فلم اجده هذا اولا ولي رجاء اخر من حقك ان تقبله او ترفضه وهو اني اتمنى ان اعرض عليك كل عنوان ادرسه في بحثي على حده ثم تقوم باسداء النصح لي حول كيفية دراسته وان كان هذا الامر سيثقل عليك بحكم دراستك فاعتذر عنه ولاحرج وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مصطفى تل

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام تحميل كتاب رسائل الثعالبى فهو كتاب مهم و لكم منى جزيل الشكر

----------


## الادريسي أبو أنس

بارك الله فينا وفيكم

----------


## أحلام لسانية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك "علي المدني" وبارك الله فيك

----------


## مرسى حسن

بارك الله فيكم، أيّها الأفاضل الكرام.

----------


## فيء اللغة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

بداية أتوجه بالشكر الجزيل للأساتذة الكرام على جهودهم القيمة في رفع الكتب، وأسأل الرحمن صادقة أن يوفقهم لما يحب ويرضى وأن يفرج همومهم وأن يرزقهم حسن الخاتمة ..اللهم آمين..

ثم إني أسألكم عن كتاب "آداب الملوك" للثعالبي...فأرجو -شاكرة- ممن يملكه وإن كان بهيئة ورقية أن يتواصل معي على البريد الخاص في أسرع وقت ممكن...بارك الرحمن فيكم وجزاكم الخير والبركة..

----------


## ماهر مصطفى

ارجو من إخواني رفع كتاب / أصوات اللغة العربية للدكتور جبل ، أو للدكتور فتحي لدابولي

----------


## قيس شكري

شكراً

----------


## محب التراث العربي

https://www.academia.edu/4104064/The...mmat_al-Yatima

----------


## غادة حمزة

شكراً لكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## غادة حمزة

شكراً لكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## زهرة المدائن

حبذا تتمة اليتيمة للثعالبي أحتاج إليه جدا

----------

